# Is there an alternative to the Asus UnLock Device App?



## parts1 (Jul 26, 2012)

I was just given a tf201 in excellent condition, running stock Jelly Bean 4.1.1. 
I have it rooted; but, also want to unlock the bootloader, so I can put a better ROM on it.

Every video or forum thread I have found says to use the _Asus UnLock Device App v6_.
A few threads say that it now only supports ICS; and, that may be the root of my problem:

Despite following every recommended step for installation and unlock, the Unlock Device App will not recognize my Google Password (a requirement). I do not use 2-step authentication, I went into Google Settings, and changed "Allow less secure apps" to 'ON'. I even changed my password, deleted/recreated my account in the tablet. Despite all of this, the Unlock Device App will not accept my Google Password...and, won't unlock the Transformer Prime.

Does anyone know of an alternative method to unlock the tablet; or, or a 'fix' for my Google Password issue?
Thanks, in advance!

PJ Arts


----------

